# C50 ... what comes close



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am thinking of ordering a new C50 for next season but to satisfy my "wisdom" I want to cover all bases. What comes close to a C50s admirable quality of being a great all rounder - i.e. what else should I be looking at and how do they compare in terms of comfort, uphill etc?


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

I just purchased a C50 frame and will be having it built up shortly. I have often heard them compared to the Parlee frames in ride quality (Z1, Z2) with the Parlee usually being favored by most. The Parlee is also a lugged carbon frame. In the end I've always wanted a Colnago and that's what I got.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I tried some of the Cervelos included an extended road test of two weeks of a Cervelo SLC-SL and the ride on the Colnago was much more comfortable. The SLC-SL was too twitchy for me and a brutally rough. My hands and wrists ached after riding it on normal Toronto roads. Like Flat Out said, since I was young I wanted a Colnago and I got it. It is not exactly a C50 - it's an Extreme-C but it is everything I had hoped for.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I read one review here on RBR from a guy who said a Merckx AXM was better (and more comfortable) than his C50 which seems a bit odd! Sent out a post in the Eddy forum but no replies - with only 100 frames to be built I guess not many have one.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I've had a couple of C50's, two Parlees, a Calfee Dragonfly, Look 585 Ultra and currently ride a Look 595. `I really like colnagos because the geometry really works for me. However, I really like the Looks that I've ridden too. In fact, I really compared the 585 Ultra to the C40HP I had years ago which was a benchmark that I usually compared other bikes to. The 585 is a terrific bike and due to cost I'd recommend that over the colnago. I only went to the 595 because a paint flaw in the 585 allowed me to upgrade to the 595 at a fair price. The 595 is one of the best bikes I've ridden. The only downside is the ISP. It's just not as user friendly as a normal seatpost. It's stiffer and the bike rides really well but I like to adjust my seat throughout the season and I just have a hard time pulling the e-post off the frame. 

But the Colnagos are terrific and I definately understand the mystique. I'd probably get one again but move up to the Extreme C or Extreme Power to try something new.

Good luck.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Oneslowmofo - did I say I also have a soft spot for Look! I already have 2 steel colnago's - a Master Olympic and an Altain as well as 2 Looks - a 241 and a NOS 231 in classic credit agricole which I haven't touched. How does the ride differ on the 595 compared to 585?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> I've had a couple of C50's, two Parlees, a Calfee Dragonfly, Look 585 Ultra and currently ride a Look 595. `I really like colnagos because the geometry really works for me. However, I really like the Looks that I've ridden too. In fact, I really compared the 585 Ultra to the C40HP I had years ago which was a benchmark that I usually compared other bikes to. The 585 is a terrific bike and due to cost I'd recommend that over the colnago. I only went to the 595 because a paint flaw in the 585 allowed me to upgrade to the 595 at a fair price. The 595 is one of the best bikes I've ridden. The only downside is the ISP. It's just not as user friendly as a normal seatpost. It's stiffer and the bike rides really well but I like to adjust my seat throughout the season and I just have a hard time pulling the e-post off the frame.
> 
> But the Colnagos are terrific and I definately understand the mystique. I'd probably get one again but move up to the Extreme C or Extreme Power to try something new.
> 
> Good luck.


christ....you people go through high end bikes like the rest of us go through toilet paper.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

toonraid said:


> I read one review here on RBR from a guy who said a Merckx AXM was better (and more comfortable) than his C50 which seems a bit odd! Sent out a post in the Eddy forum but no replies - with only 100 frames to be built I guess not many have one.


Yes.....I had a reply from a guy who had both a C50 and an AXM as I was getting an itch for the Merckx. He was well pleased with both, the Merckx just edging ahead. Perhaps an Extreme Power brings it back to even. I'm reluctant to change from Colnago, my C50 is still superb ( at 12000 miles) so my next bike will almost certainly be the EP . The Merckx does look superb though. I wouldn't mind both but couldn't afford the divorce.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I understand the issue about the Look bikes. Gorgeous but somewhat impractical to adjust the seat height. Not sure why they thought that the average joe would be willing to put up with this design limitation. But definitely gorgeous. My LBS has a Look and it cracked up the seat tube but I think this was a one off freak situation. Anyways, let us know what you decide.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

In a word, NOTHING!! Some come real close, but there is nothing that will compare to the C50 ride, and overall performance characteristics. Depending how heavy or strong you are, I think the Colnago Extreme Power is a better bike than the C50. Its ride is not quite as plush though.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, it is pretty sad isn't it. Over the last year I have only purchased a Colnago Cristallo, Colnago Arte, Colnago Oval Krono, and Bianchi FG Lite. Now, I am debating whether or not to buy a Cannondale CADD9 at my team discount or not, and I am still planning on getting a C50 next winter. Maybe then I'll be close to what all these other guys have and I can stop buying bikes. LOL Then again, there is the Extreme C and the Extreme Power.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

This is all ebay's fault (or blessing) - you can buy stuff well below their rrp on net ot ebay, then sell them on easily on ebay making room for upgrades. In the old days you bought a bike and you had to run it to the ground coz there was no way of selling it (or a very limited audience through local paper).

Ok guys help me make a short list - not too familiar with other makes so guessing re the actual suitability of each model as a jack of all trades. would this be a reasonable shortlist?

C-50
Marck AXM
Pinarello Prince
De Rosa King
Look 595


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I gotta say that the Saronni 25th Anniversary paint on the C-50 looks WICKED!!!


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, it is pretty sad isn't it. Over the last year I have only purchased a Colnago Cristallo, Colnago Arte, Colnago Oval Krono, and Bianchi FG Lite. Now, I am debating whether or not to buy a Cannondale CADD9 at my team discount or not, and I am still planning on getting a C50 next winter. Maybe then I'll be close to what all these other guys have and I can stop buying bikes. LOL Then again, there is the Extreme C and the Extreme Power.



Getting my first C50 cured me of this disease. The only problem is that while I stopped buying other brands, I kept springing for new C50's in different flavors. There is NOTHING that compares to the C50's ride and handling. Oh, and then comes the Extreme Power. Got one of them too. Geeez, I probably need professional help. Now they introduce that beautiful candy apple EP, I don't know if I'm strong enough to resist it. Is there a mental health professional in the forum. This is a cry for help...LOL


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

What comes close?

Old / New C-40
Extreme-C
Extreme Power
nothing else comes to mind factoring in once you own a nag, you really never lust for anything else.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is an Extreme Power, but pretty cool looking nonetheless. Me, I prefer the ST01 paint scheme. Wish it was an option on my Cristallo when I bought it. Kind of cool that all the paint schemes are offered on all the upper line carbon frames now.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Note that the main reason for the forgiving ride of the C50 is the 72 degree head tube and fork rake. Were it my money, I'd get a 585 (regular or ultra). I agree with the comments above that the practicality of the ISP is not there for the average rider. Further, you better hope when you sell it that the person is the same or shorter than you.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

What about the President? It was the most expensive model, but dicontinued in 2008.

I have a Cristallo and I was told the ride was close to the c50. Mono vs Lugged. I have never ridden a c50 to compare.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> I gotta say that the Saronni 25th Anniversary paint on the C-50 looks WICKED!!!


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I almost bought a President but decided on the Extreme-C. Didn't get the chance to test ride the Colnago President but I expect it would be a great bike. I was particularly attracted to the President in the FLR colour. Pretty Stunning. The Sarroni 25th is nice as well. Love the glossy red colour.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I presently have a C50, a Parlee Z2, a Look 595, a custom Crumpton and a Calfee Tetra Pro out in the storeroom.

Ranking those, the Crumpton stands alone - it's about as perfect a bike I could ask for. The Look comes next with the Parlee probably at the same level. Very close anyway. The C50 follows and the Tetra Pro is last.

There is nothing bad about any of them, they're all great bikes. I'm talking only about what grabs me. I'm a big Colnago fan - I own 3 - as they work very well for my fit needs. The best things I can say about the C50 is that it delivers the ride I would expect and that it is nice to look at. The worst is that it's not terribly inspiring. It's a nice bike but not a great bike. For me anyway. 

The world is your oyster in that price range, I'd look at all of them, especially hard at custom.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

In the age of the stiffer BB resulting in a HUGE mass of CF at the BB, how does the minimalist BB of a C50 (ExtP and ExtC) compare in stiffness? It almost anemi when compared to a Cervelo Soloist, BMC Pro Machine, New Madone, etc.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Extreme Power*



varian72 said:


> In the age of the stiffer BB resulting in a HUGE mass of CF at the BB, how does the minimalist BB of a C50 (ExtP and ExtC) compare in stiffness? It almost anemi when compared to a Cervelo Soloist, BMC Pro Machine, New Madone, etc.


I'm not sure how it compares, but the Extreme Power is triple butted and has internal ribs that run the length of the tubes. Maybe marketing, but it sure seemed stiff to me when I test rode one of the bikes recently.

I'm thinking of buying the Saronni version...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Almost 2 days later and I've come close on several different occasions to ordering that Saronni...make the hurting stop.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Just ordered mine *



chuckice said:


> Almost 2 days later and I've come close on several different occasions to ordering that Saronni...make the hurting stop.


I just ordered mine. LBS says 16-20 weeks before it will be shipped from Colnago. That's a long wait, but still, I'm psyched. It'll be my first new bike in almost 8 years. With all the miles on my old one, I've got the "cost per mile" down to peanuts. I'm hoping to do the same with the Colnago ;-)


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Steve D said:


> I just ordered mine. LBS says 16-20 weeks before it will be shipped from Colnago. That's a long wait, but still, I'm psyched. It'll be my first new bike in almost 8 years. With all the miles on my old one, I've got the "cost per mile" down to peanuts. I'm hoping to do the same with the Colnago ;-)


 20 weeks! Oh well...if it looks even close to the pix then who cares. I can't wait to see some of the builds once they start to hit the street. Congrats!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

chuckice said:


> Almost 2 days later and I've come close on several different occasions to ordering that Saronni...make the hurting stop.


Of course you know what needs to be done to end the pain .... however if you want a painkiller the try this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130160146499&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:UK:1


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

toonraid said:


> Of course you know what needs to be done to end the pain .... however if you want a painkiller the try this
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130160146499&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:UK:1


Phew...not my size.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, it wasn't mine either because that bike looks awesome. I love the Campy Super Record that it has on it. 3 cm smaller and I would be looking at a divorce.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

If that came in Blue I'd be having a really hard time right now.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Steve D said:


> I just ordered mine. LBS says 16-20 weeks before it will be shipped from Colnago. That's a long wait, but still, I'm psyched. It'll be my first new bike in almost 8 years. With all the miles on my old one, I've got the "cost per mile" down to peanuts. I'm hoping to do the same with the Colnago ;-)


Cost per mile? My C50 is going over 12000 miles now. A bargain!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

12,000 miles for a frame is nothing. A frame should go well over that if you don't wreck it. The only reason that people don't get 100,000 miles on their frames is because they don't have the time and/or legs and technology advances before they can do it, thereby necessitating an upgrade.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> 12,000 miles for a frame is nothing. A frame should go well over that if you don't wreck it. The only reason that people don't get 100,000 miles on their frames is because they don't have the time and/or legs and technology advances before they can do it, thereby necessitating an upgrade.


Yeah I've been riding my Master X for 7 years now...probably 30k+ miles on it and other than some chipped paint no issues at all.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i'll second the c-40, really, only a madman would feel the need for improvement...
course, madness runs in the cycling mindset doesn't it?





rodist said:


> What comes close?
> 
> Old / New C-40
> Extreme-C
> ...


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bike arrived at the shop yesterday!*



Steve D said:


> I just ordered mine. LBS says 16-20 weeks before it will be shipped from Colnago. That's a long wait, but still, I'm psyched. It'll be my first new bike in almost 8 years. With all the miles on my old one, I've got the "cost per mile" down to peanuts. I'm hoping to do the same with the Colnago ;-)


I walked into my LBS yesterday and coincidentaly, my new Saronni EP had just arrived. It looks great! Now, to complete the build...

I'm very happy.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW - I don't think I have seen a sarronni owner pic on here so yours must be the first. I hope we don't have to wait for the built up pics .......


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

No pics yet, but I'll do my best to take some during the build up. The frame came in earlier than anticipated and I haven't even ordered the parts yet. I'm planning to do that in the next day or two.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

.............. meaning its ok to send a frame pic (or 2 or 3) for now.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Shame most of the colnago range is air brushed to death this one just looks fantastic.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

Steve D said:


> No pics yet, but I'll do my best to take some during the build up. The frame came in earlier than anticipated and I haven't even ordered the parts yet. I'm planning to do that in the next day or two.


You owe it to us to posts pics as soon as possible. Should probably take the next few days off work and just work on the build. I'm sure it's cool with the boss.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics as well ... any ideas on the build? All Italian?

Michael


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

optimieron said:


> Can't wait to see the pics as well ... any ideas on the build? All Italian?
> 
> Michael


The pics are on a new thread. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=118652

Yes, it'll be Italian. Campy parts.


----------



## Dr.Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

Although I really like my C50, I like my MXL a little more, perhaps because it's steel. However, I also bought a CLX with Chorus and Record, and find it the C50's equal in comfort and general handling.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think a lot of the comfort factor is due to setup. My Cristallo doesn't feel any more comfortable than my aluminum Arte and everything is in exactly the same place and they both have the same components, but I usually don't ride much more than 3 hours at a time since most of my races are less than that.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Gorgeous bike. I checked out the pictures and you will have a beautiful machine. Can't wait until you finish. What colour for the seat and tape? Black? White?


----------

